# I'm out!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another one bites the dust due to arbitrary enforcement (or not) of rules.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am very sorry to see you go, but can't say that I blame you with some of the comments I saw today. I do hope that over time, you might re-consider and dip your toe back in the water, and I hope that your contributions (and those of other veterinarians) are more welcomed and less maligned. 

Robin


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to see you go . I have appreciated the knowledge your posts bring to the forum.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Sian, I too, am sorry to see you go. I have always felt you provided so much unbiased valuable information based on your many years of training and professional experience. Having the scientific knowledge that you do made you a wonderful resource here. I'm an R.N. and always respected what you had to say and looked forward to your posts. In my own work, I've come to find that many people choose to believe what they read on the internet regardless of the validity of the source, and may disregard their own medical providers in favor of something posted online by a person whose degree just comes from Google.

However I can understand your frustration and your personal peace of mind is what's most important. 

Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

This makes me sad Your responses have always been very thoughtful and informed. I love how you provide links or information on your reasoning I really enjoy reading those links. A trained caring vet is an extremely valuable resource! 

It seems social media provides many with an opportunity to say anything and everything with no thought to others feelings or sometimes even truthful information. Everyone is entitled to an opinion but gross generalization of peoples motives such as the one you shared is the reason I post less and less. Post in haste and with anger, often leaves you to either repent at leisure or frantically trying to justify your position. Lately I start to post then end up erasing my post and leaving the page.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/Please-Confu...words=Please+don’t+confuse+your+google+search


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly it!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I so sad to read this. I have always been so interested by your replies to people’s problems. You will be hugely missed. Thank you for all the advice you have given and hope one day you will return.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh gosh that is perfect I think I am ordering it for my friend she can keep it at the front counter as a reminder lol 




Siandvm said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Please-Confu...words=Please+don’t+confuse+your+google+search


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

So sorry to see this. I always appreciated your thoughtful Science based posts. I’ve seen you offer wonderful counsel to people in difficult situations.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Siandvm said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Please-Confu...words=Please+don’t+confuse+your+google+search



Very cool cup!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OMG- I have just gotten home to find this, and now I dread looking for what has been so (I am certain) insulting to a professional who is gracious enough to give her time to us here. I hate vet bashing. And I dk yet what was said but the thing I read that really ticks me off is the money bent... good grief. Do any of the folks who claim vets are in it to take hard earned bucks say the same to their personal doctor? It is a TON of study to be a vet, and one has to be at the top of their game to even get in vet school. And these are the people who when we are lucky enough to have their advise here get insulted. Makes me sick.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It is unfortunate that people feel the need to shoot their mouths off on Internet forums, whether they actually know what they’re talking about of not. Thoughtful, informed discussion is so much more helpful to everyone. I have enjoyed your posts, links, information here Siandvm. I hope you’ll consider returning. There are mouthy, highly opinionated jerks around in all walks of life. One way to deal with them is to ignore the snipes, take the high road and continue doing what’s right, in this case providing accurate information. And it is possible to disagree without being rude, everyone!
Editing to add: Prism: yes, some people do say similar things about their personal physicians. My dad was a small town family practice doctor. My very opinionated father-in-law was always telling him that doctors were greedy, didn’t care about their patients, just wanted to make lots of money as easily as they could so the could go play golf. My dad, who was incredibly hardworking and devoted to his patients and did not play golf, used to chuckle about it.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am really sorry to see this. I have always appreciated your sound advice and how you share it. Thank you for all your hard work as a veterinarian and this forum (and for your thoughts on my recent thread on Storm’s limping!). It’s sad that such a wonderful person is leaving because of I’ll informed people.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I have enjoyed learning from you and respect your knowledge and manner. This forum has lost a great asset. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am really sorry to see this. Your thoughtful, informed, science based posts have always been welcomed by me.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Wait vet are not all about money..... joking btw. Heck with all the schooling and student loans who care if they are. But no seriously it is sad.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Sian, 
Thank you for being part of the forum and offering your informed opinions willing to take the time to help all of these wonderful dogs. I am sorry that your experience has been frustrating. I do hope you will let us know from time to time how your pup is doing.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow ... so many knowledgeable and good hearted people have gone from the Forum. It saddens me to see someone that has spent YEARS studying, interning, etc. leave. Every vet deserves our respect. It takes a very intelligent, dedicated individual to even get into vet school, let alone get a license.

And the cost of vet school?!! They are not getting rich. Most have thousands upon thousands of dollars of school loans to pay.

My utmost respect to you and the many vets I know. I respect all of you.

This does not bode well for our beloved Golden Retrievers -- after all, they are really the ones represented on this Forum.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm very sorry to see you go. I too have learned from your posts and will miss your always kind and professional advice.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Sian,

I’m sorry to see you go. Thank you for your knowledge- I,for one, have found a lot of your suggestions incredibly useful! 

We live in a world of google doctors, and internet warriors. I’m sorry you were left feeling not valued.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I too am sad hearing the news. I always felt your words were very valuable on this forum. I always look and hope you jump in on certain threads which seem to need your professional help. I always felt my vet was deeply upset when my Skye passed, I heard that big exhale on the phone when we spoke. So I know for vets it's not always about the money. I would like to thank you and let you know I am grateful for your contributions, your care for animals and I hope time finds you back here maybe. 

dlm ny country


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for all you have offered on this board. Unsure what transpired, but it sounds like it was the straw that broke the proverbial camel's back.
Thank you for all you have contributed - it has been helpful. You will be missed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

_I am so sorry you feel the need to leave, or rather not post. I hate to say it but there is not a single profession that doesn't get bashed. My hubby was a cross country truck driver for 42 years and we are CONSTANTLY seeing commercials on TV "If you have been hit by a big truck we can get you the money you deserve." There are about 4 that have commercials on our TV several times every day. Hubby cringes every ti8me. He hit a car in Houston--the man ran a red light, plenty of witnesses--but his wife sued before the ambulance got to the hospital. Joking about that, but it had to be the next day. I know there are some bad truck drivers out there, but I rode with him a few times before he started hauling hazardous material and I couldn't believe how small cars would whip right in front him, try to enter the freeway ahead of him when he was right upon the entrance, etc._

_I am sure there are some vets who are not top notch--no profession has all top notch. My vet of about 25 years is great. as long as you are dependable, you can pay over time. When my dogs have had to have surgery, etc he tells me "Sandra don't worry about bill, we will just worry about getting Kaycee (or Honey or Buck or whichever) well. I have owed as much as $2100 and had as much as $250 credit. At the moment I have $123 credit. Also, seniors get a discount, as did the military when the Navy base was here. He takes time to explain every thing. Yet some hate him. He is the only vet in our small town. Those that hate him go to a vet in another small town. Yet at the same time, he has clients come out from the city. Why do folks hate him? He will tell them to get a parvo vax for their pup, they refuse, the pup gets sick, they bring it in, it is to late, it dies and they blame him. He preforms knee surgery, tells the people to keep the dog inactive for x amount of weeks, the dog gets to acting fine, and they let it fee to run--it undoes the surgery and needs to be done again--they say he didn't do a good job. he did both knees on my Kaycee for luxating patella, the first inactive for 4 weeks, the other for 6 weeks because it was more involved. She was 16 months the first one, 30 months her ed. Lost her just before she turned 9 and she never had another problem becaue I did as I was told._

_Then you have the ones like the couple that had a pair of rottie pups, they rolled their SUV, one pup was okay, the other thrown out and front leg crush. He told them he could not repair that leg, but they could take it to a bone specialist in Houston. However he had his doubts becaue h=it was must mangled. The only other opetion was amputation. They6 had him do it becaue they had total faith in him, as I do. But there are always those that think they know more and voice their opinion about it to a professional. Makes no sense. By the way, I grew up on a farm back in the days vet visits were rare and we treted our own dogs. When my vet first came here and was bulding up his practice, I had lots of long visits with him. A few years later when I had Kaycee spayed he asked me if I wanted to watch, knowing I could handle it. I did. Years later I watched him removed a mast cell tumor from Honey's let, and also spay a pointer one time I was in wasiting for one of my dogs to come around after a dental. Fascianting! _

_I hate to se you not provide such useful information here. I do not believe in internet diagnosis. gee, I hae red dots, is it measles, is it scarlet fever, is it an allergy. You need a doc to tell yo, not the internet. Please hang in and ignore thoe ones who think they know more thanyou. Most of us know different._


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Unfortunately professional stereotyping is an occupational hazard.

All attorneys are liars
Teachers only work 10 months (they also only get paid for ten months)
All physicians are arrogant
All engineer are introverts
Counseling/therapy/coaching is just fluffy, saccharin, nonsensical hoo-ha
and apparently veterinarians are only in it for the money (this is news to me!)

I hope that you hear the support you have received here loud and clear, as a reflection of what people of good sense have gained from your advice and support. Those who don't agree with you are free to do what they want. There is no associated license to be insulting. But I have found that with the advent of the Internet and the anonymity it provides, civility no longer seem to apply. I must say though that the golden retriever owners that post to this site for the most part seem to be a very kind and gentle group (like our dogs). 

So I hope you do more than "lurk." It is taking a risk to offer professional advice, but the rewards can be many! It sounds like most people are really appreciative of what you offer. As for the rest, just ignore them


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thank you for all your knowledgeable posts and everything you have done to help our members. I appreciate all your professional advice and hope in time you will reconsider.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am also sorry to see you leave. I saw the comment about vets and found it extremely rude and totally uncalled for. I have appreciated your helpful posts and though I don't blame you for being done, I wish you would stay.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I’m sorry to see you go. Oscar’s dad is right, ignore them. I don’t post often but I’ve always appreciated you taking your time and sharing your expertise and knowledge for nothing in return. We had it good


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry about this. Internet ignorance is everywhere, and you were the target of one of the more insulting comments that's been made on this forum recently. I hate that you're stepping back, but I understand. I wish there were some kind of vaccine against stupidity - but then, the people who really need it would't get it, would they, because they don't believe in medication?

Thank you for everything you've given to this Forum. I for one have greatly appreciated your posts, and I hope you'll be back.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to add my voice to the others to let you know I have always so appreciated your input on the board. There have been so many posts that I thought to myself, I really hope Siam will post, this could use an experienced vet's reply! 

I'm sorry a few have caused you stressed. My hope is that a break will give you a fresh look at the board and perhaps you can come back in the future. Someone with your expertise is invaluable here.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I also wanted to say how sorry I am to see you go! Your input on the forum has always been helpful and valuable. Maybe I have a different perspective since I used to work at a vet clinic (as a groomer), but I see vets and vet techs crying over dogs who are dying or have just had to be euthanized. Its unfortunate that people on the internet have to be so rude and hateful (I didn't see the rude comments people are talking about, but I can imagine). I think there are stereotypes in all careers though, unfortunately. As a groomer I can tell people that they need to work on touching their dog's feet because he hates his nail trim, or they need to put their dog on a diet to make grooming less stressful (among other obvious health issues!), but what do I know? I'm just a groomer. Stereotypes for groomers are that we're uneducated, and we get to play with puppies all day, and we don't know anything about dogs except for grooming. Anyway, I too, will miss reading your valuable posts, I appreciate what I have seen from you!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for what you tried so hard to do. I am sorry you were treated so badly. When I was on the board, I always found your information interesting and a great way to update my knowledge of animal care. Many here will miss you. I know I sure did! Thanks again.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the posts. I have always appreciated your advice and knowledge.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in with the others. I'm posting less and less also; probably nobody noticed. 

The forum seems to go through cycles of lots of activity and everyone "playing nice" and then a cycle of negativity. Very sad. I try to remember what my grandmother always told me, "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything."

I don't know what happened yesterday either, but I wanted to say thank you very much for your careful, thoughtful advice. I remember feeling so relieved reading many threads of frantic owners when I saw that you had posted offering your sage advice to them.

I agree with Oscar's Dad with every profession receiving it's own share of bashing and awful negative broad generalizations. But it's hurtful, nonetheless.

I hope you will stay, but I understand why you may not.

Wishing you and your family the very best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sian*

Thank you so much for all of the information you've shared with us.
I am so sorry to see you go and am even more sorry that some treated you so badly!
I would just ignore people that make such unkind comments.
I believe that the majority of people on this forum are kind hearted.
If you want to still help, private msg. those you know you can trust!


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Siandvm said:


> I am just here quickly to let those of you who might care know that I will no longer be posting on the forum. I will probably continue to lurk and be available by PM, but I just cannot subject myself to the level of stress that commenting, seemingly fruitlessly, in my professional capacity has been causing.
> 
> Despite the forum's stating "You are entitled to your opinions on what you believe may or may not be a health issue, or what may or may not work to help an animal in its overall health. However if a post or thread is stated as a fact you may be asked to prove your statements, even with scientific articles, so others may know where you obtain your information," I have seen no evidence of people being required to back up their opinions with facts. Instead, those opinions are allowed to hang out there as if they have as much validity as anything else. I have spent countless hours providing reasoned and scientifically sound responses to people's concerns, counteracting incorrect information with peer-reviewed scientific sources, yet I feel as if I am banging my head against a wall, not making a darn bit of difference.
> 
> ...



You shouldn’t pound your head against a wall. You have been arguing with “enthusiasts” and who get their information from the internet and other unreliable sources, and who surely know far more than someone who has attended veterinary school, practices veterinary medicine, reads veterinary journals, and stays abreast of advancements in veterinary medicine. You know this type: they doctor shop until they find some “holistic veterinarian” that will not disagree with preconceived notions about raw diets, the dangers of vaccinations, etc. Breeders can be the very worst.

And why should anyone listen to you? You are part of the vast conspiracy between dog food manufacturers, veterinary schools and mainstream veterinarians to discourage the use of raw diets so dog food manufacturers and pharmaceutical companies can sell more substandard product. /sarcasm off.

There is some good information on the forum. There also is a good amount unadulterated crap offered by some who seem very opinionated and profess to know all. It’s the internet, and to be taken with a very large grain of salt. 

And BTW, your advice has not been entirely ignored. I’ve been drinking at least 8 cups of water a day and I swear it works and has kept the aliens away! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Brutal. 

And the tragedy is, the uninformed, unscientific information will continue to be allowed here - even encouraged - with no reasonable, intelligent, fact-based information counter to it. Is this what this forum wants to be?

Sian, I was consistently impressed by how calm and professional you were here in the face of insulting and ignorant posts. I will miss your valuable contributions. I completely understand why you would leave. I don't blame you. But it makes me really sad for this forum.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Let me add my voice to those who will miss your informative posts.

I think sometimes people (not you) post their opinions and state them as fact. I know that I may BELIEVE something but to voice it as fact (without supporting information) is misleading to others.

You will be missed.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry to see you go but understand completely. Your comments have been helpful to me on more than one occasion. I have to say the I admire those of you that are veterinarians. I trust and respect my own vets and can't say enough wonderful things about their dedication to the animal world. You are one of those honest and caring vets and I am truly sorry you have been treated this way.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm sorry to see you go. You've helped so many people on this forum with your informative posts and I'm truly sorry that the forum has lost yet another valuable member.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Siandvm said:


> I am just here quickly to let those of you who might care know that I will no longer be posting on the forum. I will probably continue to lurk and be available by PM, but I just cannot subject myself to the level of stress that commenting, seemingly fruitlessly, in my professional capacity has been causing.
> 
> ---
> 
> *"Because you are probably a vet who sells this service"


Did not see this yesterday... and I'm getting why the other thread is out there now.

I have to say something since I recognize that line as something that I said on a prior discussion w/regards to people cleaning their dog's teeth themselves vs doing teeth cleanings as pressured by their veterinarians. 

In my personal experience, I had been very upset at our personal vet for pressuring us to have a teeth cleaning done on an old dog despite them knowing full well why we had reservations with that dog and doing unnecessary procedures which required anesthesia. 

The dog in that situation was the son of a 9 year old bitch who died during a teeth cleaning. 

It's about the same context as somebody saying they would never do a lepto shot with a dog whose mom or dad had a bad reaction. 

And it's why we left that vet after 10+ years of being their client. The newest vets right out of college lacked the sympathy and common sense that the prior owner (who retired) had. It meant that within the first two years of them taking over, they lost a lot of people like us. 

It's up to the vet in that situation to listen to the client and be understanding when it is regarding something that is not life or death required. 

Teeth cleanings are not life or death required. 

Also, many people can do things on their own to clean the dogs' teeth. And there are tools and methods which do not end up leaving ruts in the dogs' enamel. 

Many people learn how to do this stuff from vets themselves. 

A lot of people who are in the dog community (conformation and dog sports) are veterinarians. Some of my favorite dog-related friends are veterinarians. These are really sharp people. 

Among else, one of my friends going back who had been going to vet college when we first met is now a very well-known vet who gets people from out of state bringing their dogs to her, even with her working at a regular vet practice. A lot of that is due to her being very good and sharp about what she's passionate about and she's putting in what she's learned.

Speaking respectfully here, I do stand by my comment and hope it is not taken out of context as a personal attack or as "vet bashing".

Might add - I grew up with golden retrievers and took a very active role in everything concerning the dogs since I was 10 or 11 years old. What this means is 9 times out of 10 when somebody new posts a question about a health concern on this forum - I'm not playing Dr. Google. I'll straight up say that somebody needs to go to the vet vs wasting time on an online forum. And I know I have hurt people's feelings in the past because I've come straight out telling them that dragging their feet at home was neither kind or loving for their dogs and they have to go to the vet for the sake of their dogs. 

I hate to see the brain drain yet again. I don't like to see anyone who seems to be nice leaving.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope you'll reconsider your decision. I've always found your comments to be an informed and helpful contribution.

It's an unfortunate part of the internet that someone can spout their not particularly well informed opinion with with as much, or more, certainty than someone with professional training and experience. And as others have mentioned, other professions as well are the brunt of sweeping prejudices that aren't in most cases warranted.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

It is becoming harder each day to come and spend time on this site. We're all so concerned about not saying the wrong thing or upsetting the apple cart. Unfortunately opinions are just that, opinions of whoever is writing based not only on internet advise but on personal experience. A personal experience can not necessarily be backed up (scientificaly), but it is what it is. All anyone can do is read what people write and make their own assessment. And if you don't like it, just don't respond or write a respectful note of why you disagree. And I'm sorry, even if you have a degree or are well educated doesn't mean you know everything. I've learned through my dog's health issues and through my own (which have been many over the last year), that medicine is not an exact science, doctors/vets do make mistakes - not deliberately but because things are not always as they appear, or one size (cure) does not fit all. I wish we could all just settle down and go back to enjoying this room and sharing our love of our golden retrievers.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

siandmv, It made me sad to read this thread. Like many others, I've enjoyed you posts.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well I must have missed all the bad posts.

I haven’t posted as much either. Sometimes there is just rude comments about dogs not looking well bred ect. When the person just wanted help with a issue. There can be a very stuck up attitude with some posters.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You are a great asset to this community. Hopefully with some time off, you can come back. This forum tends to go through cycles, and some of the new members do not realize you are a vet.

I have been seeing quite the same thing on FB with the whole taurine deficiency cardio myopathy and people bashing the vets doing the study because they know more than the vets about grain free food.

My vet actually told my husband to talk my 15 year old daughter out of going to vet school, because unless if you own the practice, those school loans will never get paid ( she does own her practice).


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know what happened, but I am very said to read that you are "out". I have always been interested to see how you would respond to many posts. Your knowledge is greatly appreciated. Sorry some people apparently don't agree and have ruined it for the rest of us!!


----------



## WharzTippy (Oct 30, 2017)

I too am very sorry to be seeing this. I do appreciate your posts that I have read, thats once I realized you are a Vet. I know most of us need a brake from various parts of our life. Since I am new I will cherish being able to read your many previous posts that I haven't had time to read. 

My current Vet, probably past 10 years made a comment to the fact he would not have become a Veterinarian. This came up while discussing Obama care. I chose this practice after checking out other's that were relatively close by. I Had my previous Vet since I was a child and he retired in 2000. I do appreciate all the help I have received. On a recent visit he said he was glad to see I was still coming. I told him I understood he needed time off and I gladly saw several Vets that were available when I need to make appointments. I only truly wished he had been there to be with us to euthanize our 18 year old kitty in Nov. of 2015. Otherwise, I enjoyed meeting new Vets, thinking possibly they would become his new partner

Thank you and wishing you and family all the best.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I may as well say it as Barb did.



hotel4dogs said:


> Another one bites the dust due to arbitrary enforcement (or not) of rules.


 According to Verticalscope rule # 15 this post is against the "rules" so why is it allowed and not closed?

I felt it necessary to pose this simple question. Is Sian extra a special member not part of Vertilscope rules?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Add me to the growing list of people who are very sad to see you go, as you are such a valuable resource on the forum.

A friend of mine is a vet, and she initially struggled in the profession to find her place. She continually pushes herself to stay on top of the latest research, and she works hard to find a balance between what is right for the animal being treated, as well as the animal's human family. Ethics are paramount to her.

Yet at some practices, she was not only encouraged to "up-sell," but reprimanded when she didn't. However, she didn't stay at those practices. So, yes. Some vets are unethical. Just as there are unethical politicians, mail carriers, doctors, welders, etc. 

One of my favorite vets confided in me that she couldn't easily afford treatment for her _own_ animals. In other words, not only are most vets not "in it" for the money... there just generally isn't money to be had. And the treatment is expensive even for vets themselves.

However, I'd like to go on record to say that I don't begrudge vets making a good living. If one considers the tremendous investment that vets make-- on every level-- along with the vast amount of knowledge and skill it takes to become one, vets should be compensated. And not sure if it's already been mentioned on this thread and/or common knowledge, but 1 in 6 vets have considered suicide, according to a study. A thoughtful take on it by Steve Dale: article.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Just wanted to post a message of support to ALL Veterinarians. The last Vet office we used has a rep for being more expensive than others, but they always treated us very well and always seemed to look out for the health of our dog and not their pocketbook. I AM that guy that always thinks someone is out to make an extra buck, so that says something. For the first several years we had seen one specific doc, but later on we just saw whoever was available at the time. That said, when we took Ruby in on her last day, he made a special point to come in to comfort us and say goodbye to Ruby. I don’t think my heart could handle dealing with that day in and day out and appreciate all they do for our furry friends.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> I may as well say it as Barb did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may as well add my "say it" to the above. 

I can see GoldenCamper that your post was edited due to violation for forum rule # 2 for whatever reason...I did not see it.

What I also see is that this entire thread by the OP was in blatant violation of forum rule #15:



> ...*GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are prohibited in posting the following types of threads: *Due to the nature of certain threads, and the outcome that usually follows certain threads,* we do NOT allow the following types of disgruntle threads : “I am leaving this board”, “I am taking a break from this board”....
> 
> *http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/suggestions-feature-requests-messages-admin/83116-grf-board-rules-registration-agreement.html




Although I can understand the original OP's frustration/dissatisfaction with his/her interactions here, and despite their personal professional status, if a discussion forum posts "rules of engagement" relative to participation, they should be applied ubiquitously without subjective judgement/assessment on the who, the content and/or whether one agrees with what is being posted or not. The obvious "likes" for certain members posts vs other opinions posted by Mods here certainly polarize this forum further IMHO. 

Moderators do not have an easy task....*especially if they are given the license to vote on who can violate forum rules or who can not. 

*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in/488081-how-reported-posts-handled-grf.html

I have been the owner/Admin/moderator of an internet forum in a totally different genre for over a decade and understand the issues.

That said, a forum where "said rules" are not applied fairly with respect to said rules, where it seems that favoritism prevails ( for whatever reason),"likes for certain things, no response for others) will leave many members disillusioned and unhappy.

When I saw the OP's original post to start this thread, I must admit that I was more that a bit PO'd that this thread was left to stand in direct violation of this forum's alleged rules, when one of my links to KetoPet Sanctuary removed because there was a donate button on the site, which I wasn't aware of. Obviously a major transgression of the "rules", not fairly and ubiquitously applied.  


I reported the Op's original post...direct and blatant violation of "rule # 15) no reaction.

I then PM'd the owner of the site, rather than bringing up violation or Rule 15 on the forum publicly. The result other than some insulting innuendos regarding my time here was this:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...in/488081-how-reported-posts-handled-grf.html

I find all of this very sad.

I certainly thought and hoped that this forum was a place where we could share the good, the happy, the search, the not so nice...the ugly...what we have learned or think we have, things to consider, our experience for the good of our beloved breed....guess not so :frown2: 

Wishing you all the best, long and happy life with your GRs. <3

https://www.facebook.com/brisby.golden


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

One last comment to SianDVM,

You have gone through a wonderful and excruciating journey with your accreditation and degree. Kudos to you!!

Please do remember that both and many-fold, that there are many DVMs that have had decades of experience that you have yet to achieve, as many who have done additional training and hands on experience as a result of when conventional allopathic veterinarian medicine was not working for their patients.

Please open your mind, listen to your patients, don't discount other modalities, for the love of our dogs and all other human companions. 

Wishing you the best


----------

